# The Next Internet?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farm related that is....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/the-next-internet-is-upon-us-NAA-ben-potter/


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds like big brother to me imho


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thorim said:


> Sounds like big brother to me imho


This kinda big brother pays for itself and makes money in big business.


----------

